# Dr. Richards audio tapes



## Biscuit (Mar 20, 2009)

I am SURE that there is a thread or multiple threads around here about these tapes, but I searched and couldn't find any. I am sorry if I am obviously duplicating one.

Anyways, has anyone tried the tapes? Do they actually work? They set off a scam-ish vibe. I've also heard that they are very boring.

Anyone tried the tapes?


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

That part about it being very boring is an understatement! I haven't really used it myself because I prefer CBT workbooks over audios but according to several SAers I know, Dr. Richards tend to talk in a very slow pace making it very dull.

For myself, I prefer Feeling Good Handbook by Dr. David D. Burns.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 20, 2009)

Ugh. I just can't focus well for some reason. I tend to learn better from hearing the words because it forces me to listen. And it adds the element of a real person.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Biscuit said:


> Ugh. I just can't focus well for some reason. I tend to learn better from hearing the words because it forces me to listen. And it adds the element of a real person.


I understand. Perhaps in a few weeks from now (maybe even earlier than that because I do feel motivated to do it) I will make videos on some of the exercises I learn from the book. You see, I vlog and have been doing it for about a year now (I deleted my old account along with many videos though because I thought I should stop). So perhaps you'll soon be learning some new techniques from me!

Until that time, I would recommend to check out the audio. They aren't that bad and I think it helped a few people actually despite Dr. Richards's tendency to talk slow.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I went through them last year. Richards teaches pretty standard CBT, the same sort of thing you get from self-help books by Burns et al. That said, living in Phoenix I've been tempted to attend his Saturday group therapy sessions, not for the concepts but for the support of other participants. Haven't gotten up the nerve yet, though.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

shyshisho said:


> I went through them last year. Richards teaches pretty standard CBT, the same sort of thing you get from self-help books by Burns et al. That said, living in Phoenix I've been tempted to attend his Saturday group therapy sessions, not for the concepts but for the support of other participants. Haven't gotten up the nerve yet, though.


if you live there you have to attend it!! The actual attending it will be far more beneficial than any tape program could ever be! Ive wanted to actually fly all the way over there just to attend it. they actually do exposure therapy in the mall when your ready, which is essiential for any change to happen. No other therapist has the balls to step out of the office like that!



Biscuit said:


> I am SURE that there is a thread or multiple threads around here about these tapes, but I searched and couldn't find any. I am sorry if I am obviously duplicating one.
> 
> Anyways, has anyone tried the tapes? Do they actually work? They set off a scam-ish vibe. I've also heard that they are very boring.
> 
> Anyone tried the tapes?


Hi, Im probably the only person on earth who actually finished the entire program. and yeah, its so damn boring that I will never have social anxiety again just so i dont have to listen to those tapes again!!!

but yeah, for me, the only part of the program i found useful was the ANTs handout. Which is the part where you recongnize that the ANTs(Automatic Negative Thoughts) are the true enimie here! and you start working at beating them. The rest of the tapes are mainly about relaxing and not making a big deal out of stuff.
All that might be more useful for very severe cases of SA, but I didnt need em. I pretty much just had to go threw the ANTs handout daily to get the benefit of the program


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

I love Dr. Richards lil therapy program, I can feel it curing me. I don't think he is boring at all, boredom is just a negative thought of its own right...
He's very chill and the slow talk technique is sooo useful, try this CBT stuff out, it really works, but it takes DEDICATION, PATIENCE and REPETITION. When you keep sticking to it everyday, the positive feelings tend to spring up naturally later


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Send me a private message if you want a 'complimentary' set of the CDs. Limited time offer.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

*The Audio Series*

I bought Dr. Richard's audio series back in December of last year and I've found them to be pretty helpful. I actually went all the way, and moved to Phoenix, AZ from my home state of Kentucky which is 1870 miles away from Phoenix and started attending "The Saturday Group" on Febuary 14th. (I know some of you guys might be thinking I'm crazy at this point ... lol) It was a huge step for me but I really wanted to get rid of my S.A. and meet other people that have S.A. But unfortunately, I was only able to get through 5 weeks of the 15 week program because it just got to be too stressful for me when everyone was asked to read, but that was not the only reason I dropped out. This Steve guy which is the practice manager kept telling me that my insurance company wouldn't pay for one of the sessions and that I was behind on my co-pays. So, it became quite clear that he was more concerned about my money than my health. It was also strange that he never contacted me when I stopped going to the group and when I finally contacted him, he pretty much started telling me about the money that I owed them right away. Not only that, he removed me from this Yahoo Club that all the group members used to keep in contact with each other and post upcoming group activities. There's was absolutely no reason for removing me from that Yahoo group. It wouldn't have hurt anything to let me stay in there.
I'm still living here in Phoenix and I still need treatment for my S.A. so, if anyone knows of a good therapist in Arizona that understands people with S.A.D. please let me know.

Thanks,

Brian


----------

